# Babybarben



## ssnake14 (7. Juli 2013)

*Hallo Heute wollten ich es wieder auf Barben Versuchen , mit der Hoffnung etwas Großes zu Fangen .
Nachdem ich nach jeden Auswerfen im Minutentakt Bisse Verzeichnen konnte , ohne jedoch einen Fisch zu Haken , beschloss ich ganz kleine Haken und Köder zu Verwenden ( Minni Wurststücke )
Schnell stellte sich der Erfolg ein , auch wenn ich darüber nicht sehr erfreut war , so sah ich doch was mir vorher die Köder vom Haken lutschte .

Somit ging der Tag mit lauter Babybarben zu Ende , und wieder einmal zeigte mir der Donaukanal , das die Barben nicht vor den Aussterben bedroht sind !!!












Man sollte immer genug Reservepflaster mithaben !!

























*


----------

